# Ungebetene Einwohner



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem, also fang ich mal an zu erklären.
Habe hinter der Garage einen Schuppen angebaut wo der Filter und Gartenwerkzeug drin ist. Auf dem Boden liegen Holzfliesen,darunter ist es noch etwas zwischenraum. Seit 2 Tagen jeden Abend das gleiche es ist ca. 21:30 Uhr und die Hunde stürtzen in den Schuppen bellen und kratzten auf dem Boden, schieben Rasenmäher und Werkzeug weg und dann passierts es, es kommt eine Ratte aus dem Schuppen springt in den Teich andere Seite wieder raus. 
Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich das Tier wieder los werde?
Gift geht nicht wegen der Hunde. Falle hab ich schon aufgestellt nützt nichts.


Liebe Grüß Ulli


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Moin Ulli, 

Was für nen Köder hattest Du in der Falle ? 
Ich habe beste Erfahrungen mit Nutella. 
Nimm die normalen Holzschlagfallen. 
Zieh Dir Einmalhandschuhe an, bevor Du die auspackst, damit möglichst kein menschlicher Geruch an der Falle ist und dann lecker Nutella drauf und yupeidie.
Ach so, vielleicht machste noch nen alten Karton über die Falle, wo man aber von einer Seite reinkrabbeln kann, dann gehen die auch lieber an den Köder. 

Solltest die möglich schnell erwischen bevor die sich vermehren. und solange Futter und ähnliches im Haus aufbewahren ! 

Viel Erfolg 
Wolf 

P.S. Wer Ratten eher als Nützlinge ansieht nimmt natuerlich ne Lebendfalle und setzt sie woanders aus (viel spaß dabei... dürften nämlich ein paar mehr als die eine sein)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo Ulli!


Soll ich mal mit unseren Frettchen vorbei kommen.  

Das Problem ist dann in ein paar Minuten gelöst.  

Bei uns im Keller habe sie nicht mal 2 Min. gebraucht.

.


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo 

@Wolf  Nutella hab ich auch schon gemacht, und keine Ratte drin, aber vielleicht liegt es daran das ich die Falle nicht mit Handschuhen angefasst habe . Also werd ich mir eine neue Falle besorgen.

@ Volker kannst gerne vorbei kommen vielleicht brauch ich dann keine neue Falle. Aber nicht das dein Filou meinen Teich umbaut 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hi Ulli!



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker kannst gerne vorbei kommen vielleicht brauch ich dann keine neue Falle. Aber nicht das dein Filou meinen Teich umbaut




Wieso darf er nach der Arbeit nicht Baden? Filou ist aber nicht der Rattenjäger, da muß schon Kiron oder Merlin ran.

Filou will doch immer nur spielen. Wir haben da was in der Erziehung was falsch gemacht.  

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

oder du holst dir für die falle eben einen speziellen ratten köder ... vieleicht mögen die den mehr ?

hier gibts auch ne falle zu kaufen, kannst du deine nicht irgendwie reinigen oder den geruch irgendwie überdecken (ringsrum mit dem köder einreiben ?)

hier mal nen link von einem gartenfachmarkt in meiner nähe, siehe seite 7

http://www.ggg-duesing.de/downloads/GGTSPU-ggi1.gn.intra-14521-37382-DAT/8389pflanzenschutz.pdf


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Man kann nen Stückchen Zeitung oder pappe anzuenden und auspusten und die Falle in den Rauch halten, das überdeckt auch fast jeden Geruch. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo Ulli,

steht in Deinem Schuppen zufällig auch die Restmülltone?

Oder etwas anderes essbares für die Ratzerl?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo Andy 

Die Restmülltonne steht in der Garage, etwas fressbares ist im Schuppen auch nicht. Aber Unser Nachbar hat seinen Komposter ca. 5 m weiter am Zaun stehen. Meinst die Ratte geht da hin ?

@ Wolf das mit dem Rauch werde ich machen. Danke ist eine gute Idee.

@Ralf deinen Link kann ich nicht öffnen.


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Was macht der auf den Kompost ? auch gekochte Küchenabfälle ? 
Dann zieht es die deswegen dahin. 
Es muss aber nicht unbedingt was Essbares sein, weswegen die Ratten kommen vielleicht wollen die da auch einfach nur ein Nest einrichten.

Wolf


----------



## Dr.J (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo,

habe mal das Thema hierher verschoben, da es auf Dauer in der Plauderecke untergehen würde.


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der auf den Kompost ? auch gekochte Küchenabfälle ?
> Dann zieht es die deswegen dahin.



@Wolf der schmeißt da glaube ich alles drauf ,auch gekochte Küchenabfälle.
Was kann ich dagegen machen? Reden nützt nicht hab ich schon versucht.

@Jürgen 
Danke


Liebe Grüß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hi Ulli,

hier nochmal der link
http://www.ggg-duesing.de

da gehste ganz unten auf katalog, dann auf pflanzenschutz und dann seite 7

PS: vielleicht mag die Ratte ja einfach auch nur baden 

Bei uns kommen die Ratten aus der Gosse, da gibts nen Riesen unter der straße behälter wo massig von denen sind, nachts hiirschen die in der innenstadt rum und fressen die runtergefallenen krümel ... bei mir hatte ich nur mal eine tote ratte, vermutlich hat sie einer der vielen, bei uns freilaufenden katzen erwischt....

und ich hatte auch mal einen total abgenagten rattenkopf auf der wiese - wer die bloß so abnagt ?


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

ich hatte mal das Problem in meiner Hütte.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Schädlingsbekämpfer
wurde mir gesagt Ratten bauen Ihr Nest immer da,
wo ein Nahrungsangebot vorhanden ist und bei
mir wars eben die Mülltonne. Nach beschweren
des Deckels mit einem Stein, war die ganze Meute
nach 2 Tagen für immer verschwunden.
Könnte mir schon vorstellen, das es etwas mit 
dem Kompost zu tun hat. Die grabem da vom 
Nest in der Regel einen unterirdischen Gang
bis zum Kompost.



> der schmeißt da glaube ich alles drauf ,auch gekochte Küchenabfälle.
> Was kann ich dagegen machen? Reden nützt nicht hab ich schon versucht.



Bei uns erledigt sowas das Ordnungsamt oder aber auch
der Umweltbeauftragte des Landratsamt, jeh nach dem
wer für Euch zuständig ist.
Wenn Du den Rattenbefall nachweisen kannst wird der
Nachbar verpflichtet keine Essensreste auf dem Kompost
zu entsorgen, ansonsten wirds teuer.

Wohnst Du in der Stadt oder am Land?

Gartenratten sind im übrigen nicht sonderlich schädlich
solange Sie nix zum kaputt machen finden  

Auch übertragen Sie im Gegensatz zu den Großstadt-
ratten keine gefährlichen Krankheiten und vor Deinen
Hunden machen Sie die Fliege.

Meine haben sich damals mit den Ratten sogar gut
verstanden wenn die Hunde abends aus dem Fenster
und die 2 Ratten in Mänchenhaltung hereingeschaut
haben, das war richtig süss, ist aber Geschmackssache  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo und guten Morgen Doc!



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal das Thema hierher verschoben, da es auf Dauer in der Plauderecke untergehen würde.



Hast Du sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo

@Ralf
PS: vielleicht mag die Ratte ja einfach auch nur baden 

Kann doch beim Nachbarn im Teich gehen, ich mag die nicht.

@Ändy

Wohnst Du in der Stadt oder am Land?

Ich wohne auf dem Land bzw. Dorf

Bei uns erledigt sowas das Ordnungsamt oder aber auch

Ordnungsamt ist das bei uns werd ich wohl auch anrufen müssen wenn das Tier nicht abhaut.

Gartenratten sind im übrigen nicht sonderlich schädlich

Ich weiß nicht was das für eine ist , die Ratte ist Rehbraun.

Meine haben sich damals mit den Ratten sogar gut
verstanden wenn die Hunde abends aus dem Fenster
und die 2 Ratten in Mänchenhaltung hereingeschaut
haben, das war richtig süss, ist aber Geschmackssache  

Das muß ich nicht haben. Bin zwar nicht empfindlich aber Ratten mag ich nicht und will die auch nicht in meinem Garten haben.


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Liebe Ulli,

hast du denn deine Hundis mal an den schuppen pullern ... ähhh ... diesen markieren lassen ?

vieleicht bringt das ja was ?


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hatte auch mal einen total abgenagten rattenkopf auf der wiese - wer die bloß so abnagt ?



Hi, 

da gibt es viele vom Naturaufräumdienst, die dafür in Frage kommen, 
z.B. __ Schnecken, Kellerasseln, Ameisen 
- die meisten sind recht klein und haben meistens mehr als vier Beine


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Ulli,
> 
> hast du denn deine Hundis mal an den schuppen pullern ... ähhh ... diesen markieren lassen ?
> 
> vieleicht bringt das ja was ?




Hallo Ralf

Das finde ich ekelig. Das würden die nicht machen,weil sie es nicht dürfen.

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

und wenn du deine hundis mal mit nem alten handtuch kräftig abrubbelst und dieses dann in deinen schuppen legst als so eine art *abwehrgeruchsträger* ?


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Das nützt gar nix...Ratten haben vor Hunden keine Angst


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

ach schade, dann lass dir doch mal nen tuch vom volker schicken in dem sein kleiner (oder kleine?) eine weile gepennt hat ?

diese ultraschalldinger ausm baumarkt bringen sicher auch nix - obwohl da einige gegen ratten und nicht nur gegen maulwürfe sein sollen ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Ich noch mal!



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ach schade, dann lass dir doch mal nen tuch vom volker schicken in dem sein kleiner (oder kleine?) eine weile gepennt hat ?



Nur zur Info: Es sind nur noch fünf Frettchen.

Unsere kleinen schlafen nur auf " Ulli Stein Bettwäsche " und die ist zu schade für die Rattenabwehr.

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

oho, haben die auch eine 4 Zimmer wohnung mit zentralheizung ? ;-)

hat denn jemand noch nen kluigen vorschlag zur abhilfe des problems für die liebe uli ?


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

hallo

ich glaube das wichtigste wäre, die nahrungsquelle sofort  zu entziehen. sprich: entweder schafft der nachbar abhilfe oder das ordnungsamt wirds ihm erklären.
 im übrigen gehören gekochte lebensmittel und essensreste etc nicht auf den kompost!
ich bin nicht so der kenner betreffs ratten, aber wo keine nahrungsquelle ist läßt sichs auch schlecht junge groß ziehen. ergo werden sie von alleine abwandern.

ganz nebenbei...
stehen fische nicht auch auf dem essensplan von ratten? 

gruß ulla


----------



## sanny (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Meine haben sich damals mit den Ratten sogar gut
verstanden wenn die Hunde abends aus dem Fenster
und die 2 Ratten in Mänchenhaltung hereingeschaut
haben, das war richtig süss, ist aber Geschmackssache  

@CoolNiro: Du wirst mir langsam richtig sympathisch  

Aber mal zu Uli.

Wenn Du mit den natürlicherweise vorkommenden Tieren nicht leben kannst/willst....(kein Vorwurf)

1. Ihr habt Wasser
2. Ihr/Nachbar habt einen leckeren Komposter
3. Ihr habt einen geschützten Unterschlupf

Wenn ich Ratte wäre, ich würde auch gerne bei Euch einziehen!

1. Gift geht nicht!
2. Totschlagsfalle ist "fies" (erst "anlocken", dann umbringen) und löst Dein Problem nur vorrübergehend. Macht nämlich Platz für die nächste Ratte.

Und da Ratten "Rudeltiere" sind, wirst Du in absehbarer Zeit sowieso ein Problem haben.
Und glaub mir, wenn Du eine mit einer Falle erlegt hast, geht da keine andere mehr rein. Sie sind wahnsinnig intelligent und gelehrig!

Das wirklich einzige und absolut sichere Mittel dauerhaft Ruhe zu haben ist:
entziehe ihnen die Grundlagen!!!
Kein Futter, kein Unterschlupf! (kein Wasser geht nicht und ist auch nicht nötig! ) = keine Ratten!
So einfach ist das!

Deinen netten Nachbarn würde ich mit genau dieser Aussage konfrontieren und wenn´s immernoch nicht "schnaggelt".... das Ordnungsamt kümmert sich drum.

Was Du zuerst machen kannst ist, "bau" Deinen Schuppen um.
Vielleicht zieht sie ja dann auch gleich zum Nachbarn! 

Alle anderen (gutgemeinten) Tipps, vonwegen Geruchsbarrieren..... vergiss es!
Der Geruch von was auch immer stöhrt sie nicht, wenn sie merken es passiert nichts.


----------



## wp-3d (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Meine haben sich damals mit den Ratten sogar gut
> verstanden wenn die Hunde abends aus dem Fenster
> und die 2 Ratten in Mänchenhaltung hereingeschaut
> haben, das war richtig süss, ist aber Geschmackssache
> ...




Hi Andy

Ein Westi versteht sich gut mit einer Ratte, wenn er sie totgeschüttelt hat. 
Ansonsten sind sie im Verhalten gestört. 

Hast dich doch vor Anschaffung dieser Rasse ausgehend informiert und weißt, dass
diese Hunde speziell auch auf solche Viecher gezüchtet wurden. 
http://www.vergleichen-und-sparen.de/der_west_highland_white_terrier.php

Lese den Link bis zum Ende, dort steht auch etwas über das Verhalten der heutigen Westi`s.

.


----------



## sanny (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Genetik und Vererbung ist eines.... Prägung, Anpassung und Erziehung das Andere!


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Nu helft mal lieber Ulli und ihrer Ratte auf die Sprünge


----------



## wp-3d (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr Lieben!
> 
> Nu helft mal lieber Ulli und ihrer Ratte auf die Sprünge




Hi 

Ich denke es wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt. Ordnungsamt 

.


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo @alle

vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge, werde es erst mal mit der guten alten Falle probieren.

@Sanny 
mag sein das es gemein von mir ist die Ratte erst anzulocken und dann zu töten das ist aber schmerzlos für die Tiere.
Mit dem Nachbarn reden kannste vergessen . Der kann und weiß immer alles besser.
Ich werde mein glück also heute noch versuchen und werde euch dann berichten.

Lieben Gruß Ulli

ps. Sanny den Jagdtrieb bei einem Hund kann man sehr schwer abgewöhnen, da hilft auch keine gute Erziehung


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



> Ein Westi versteht sich gut mit einer Ratte, wenn er sie totgeschüttelt hat.
> Ansonsten sind sie im Verhalten gestört.
> 
> Hast dich doch vor Anschaffung dieser Rasse ausgehend informiert und weißt, dass
> diese Hunde speziell auch auf solche Viecher gezüchtet wurden.




Westis wurden gezüchtet zur Dachs und Fuchsjagd, weil
der Jagdherr seinen Lieblingsterrier mit dem Fuchs verwechselt
hat und aus versehen erschossen. Vorher wurde alles weiße
als Teufelswerk erschlagen (1700 Jahrundert).

Ratten, Igel und alles weitere in dieser Größe sind
für meine beiden Jungs unwichtiges Spielzeug.
Die werden nur beobachtet, nichtmal angekläfft.

Insgesamt hatte und habe ich bisher 5 Westis und
das man die eine oder andere Terrierunart bei ordentlicher
Schulung in jungen Jahren aberziehn kann halte ich
nicht für "Verhaltensgestört".

Schönen Gruß von Charly und Poldi (übrigens Sohn des
legendären Weltsiegers Captain) verbitten sich solche
Vorwürfe  

Meine Westis graben auch nicht, kacken nur ausserhalb 
des Grundstücks immer am selben Baum und haben noch
nie jemand gezwickt.

Alles eine Sache des Alpha-Männchens und das bin ich  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



> Hallo @alle
> 
> vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge, werde es erst mal mit der guten alten Falle probieren.



Da erwischt Du wenn Du Glück hast genau eine,
alle anderen bleiben wo sie sind und lachen sich
über Deine Falle kaputt  

Zwinge Deinen Nachbarn, geh zum Ordnungsamt  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sanny (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



> ps. Sanny den Jagdtrieb bei einem Hund kann man sehr schwer abgewöhnen, da hilft auch keine gute Erziehung



Daß das schwer ist (oder sein kann), weiß ich! 
Das es dennoch geht, auch! (nicht "abgewöhnen" in diesem Sinne, aber "steuern")
Ich bilde seit fast 20 Jahren Hunde aus und korregiere "Problem"hunde! 

"Schmerzlos für die Tiere" kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht! 

Du weißt aber schon, daß Du das Problem so nur vor Dir her schiebst!?!

Dein Nachbar ist das Problem, nicht die Ratte und weitere werden folgen, solange, bis der Ursprung des Problems behoben ist!

Nicht, daß Du mich falsch verstehst (ist immer blöd, wenn man die Stimme/Tonlage nicht zum Geschriebenen dazu hört ) ich will Dich damit nicht angreifen, ich WEISS es halt nur einfach, da selber schon erlebt.
(von meinem Mitgefühl der kleinen Ratte gegenüber mal abgesehen ).

Und noch was.... solltest Du die Ratte tatsächlich töten (es gibt übrigens auch Lebendfallen) BITTE leg sie Deinem Nachbarn auf seinen Komposthaufen!!!
Er soll ja auch was von den Tieren haben, die er anlockt!

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

häng die erwischte tote Ratte an den zaun deines Nachbarn






natürlich erst nachdem du mit ihm gesprochern hast, vielleicht funzt das ja

sonst ….


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> häng die erwischte tote Ratte an den zaun deines Nachbarn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ralf

das werd ich mir mal überlegen 

neee war ein Scherz 

Liebe Grüße Ulli


----------



## wp-3d (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Westis graben auch nicht, kacken nur ausserhalb
> des Grundstücks immer am selben Baum
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Andy

Wie ich sehe bist du ein Alleskönner 

Warum lässt du sie in die Allgemeinheit kacken. 

Ein Flecken im Garten wäre doch einfacher. 

Mit Tüte und Schaufelchen hinter den Hunden herlaufen um die Haufen wieder zu entfernen, ist doch umständlich. 


.


----------



## tomlegno (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hi Ulli,

ich stehe im Moment vor dem gleichen Problem. Ich sehe immer mal wieder eine Ratte durch den garten "spazieren". Die fressen einfach alles. das mit dem Gekochten ist sicher richtig, aber unsere hatten auch schon einen heruntergefallenen Apfel im Maul! Ich habe so Granulat (Ba.er) ausgelegt, mit hnadschuhen in umgelegten Blumentöpfen. Wurde ein paar Tage etwas gefressen, dann war Schluß. Dann habe ich einen Kammerjäger gefragt. Der sagt, wenn du sie am tag siehst, kannst du bei nacht ruhig 2 Nullen dranhängen. Und: Die fressen alles!!!
Ich habe jetzt in alte´100er HT Rohre Köder mit Kabellbinder befestigt. Da kann ich wenigstens sehen, ob was fehlt. Das kann aber 5-6 Tage dauern bis die Viescher drangehen, meinte er, es ist was Neues und da sind die mißtrauisch. 
Wenn du eine dunkelbraune Ratte gesehen hast, dann ist es wahrscheinlich eine Bisamratte, eigentlich eine Maus, die gerne am Gewässer lebt. Frisst die auch deine Teichpflanzen, das machen die nämlich.
Und noch was, Tierschutz hin oder her. Bei Ratten hört bei mir die Tierliebe auf - deffinitiv und absolut. Ich find die nur eklisch.
Gruß
Tom, der den Kampf aufgenommen hat.

Ach ja, aufpassen, dass die Köder nicht in den Teich kommen, die sind nämlich nicht unschädlich, sondern Wasserorganismengefährdend!!!


----------



## Barbor (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Daß das schwer ist (oder sein kann), weiß ich!
> Das es dennoch geht, auch! (nicht "abgewöhnen" in diesem Sinne, aber "steuern")
> Ich bilde seit fast 20 Jahren Hunde aus und korregiere "Problem"hunde!
> 
> ...




@Sanny

ich lass das mal ohne Kommentar so stehen. Sonst könnte dies eine unendliche Diskusion werden. Die dann  mit sicherheit vom Thema abweicht.Trotzdem Danke für die Tips.

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## sanny (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

@tomlegno 
Ja, wenn jeder alles töten dürfte was er "ekli*sch*" findet.........:evil  


Fakt ist, das sie kein Gift nehmen KANN, weil sie noch ein paar nicht ekli*sch*e Tiere bei sich rumlaufen hat!


@Uli. "Trotzdem" gern geschehen! (ganz ehrlich) 

Und dennoch viel Glück!


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Also ich kenne durchaus den Fall:
1. Nacht 1 Ratte 
2. Nacht 2 Ratten in identischen nebeneinander stehenden Fallen. 
Und danach war Ruhe.

Man sagt zwar das die schlau sind, aber so schlau nun doch nicht.

Das Argument, das Ratten da natuerlich hingehören lass ich so ganz nicht gelten, denn Ratten sind ehr Zivilisationsfolger, die sich unser Überangebot an Nahrung zu Nutze machen, und durchaus Krankheiten übertragen. 

Auch wenn die Schlagfallen fies klingen, es ist doch schneller als innerlich zu vertrocknen, wie bei den meisten Giftködern. 

Wolf


----------



## Ribiza (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ungebetene Einwohner*

Hallo Ulli

erzähl doch einmal der werten Gattin deines Nachbarn, daß in euren Gärten die Ratten tanzen. Vielleicht nutzt es in pto Kompost ! 
Frauen sind doch meist etwas sensibler


----------

